# Costume Design Help - Strongbad



## xuchuan8 (Aug 15, 2011)

buy a plastic pumpkin ？


----------



## CantHalloweenBeTwiceaYear (Aug 25, 2011)

That's a thought. I found this and I'm hoping to be as successful!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8evSi1DU4Hs


----------

